# Panda Cory Behavior



## iluvcories07 (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey everyone---I did a large water change today - 40-50%. Soon afterwards, each of my two panda's took turns rising to the top numerous times, but then they STAYED at the top---one time for 40 seconds! I don't know if they were just gulping air or looking for flakes. They have never done this before, and it went on all afternoon and evening. Any ideas?


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

i have alot of cories as well and i see them going up to the top of the tank and darting back down all the time. i have read online that this is normal for cories to do.


----------



## iluvcories07 (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks for the input. They're still doing it today, and they still seem happy, so I'm going to assume that all is well.


----------

